# A few bottle stoppers



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm trying out some different shapes and woods.

Padauk, Cocobolo, Cocobolo, Bocote


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

those are really nice. i like um.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not a wine drinker so I don't know what to look for but I did get a few comments that they are to big. I thought they were proportionately right. I used less then a full Bottle stopper blank so I'm a little confused on the size thing. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone's different in their opinion on size of a stopper. If you plan to sell them, make them that size or smaller, but also do a few bigger. You never know who likes what. :blink: Also try to do some with more of a bead (convex) shape versus cove (concave) shape body, agian to appeal to the largest number of people.

By the way, they're looking nice. Love me some cocobolo and bocote, especially the smell of the bocote. :yes:

Also RIchard, did you ever see the reply about that finish I use?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are a few more both top and bottom views for more detail.

Jatoba, Padauk, Zebrawood, Cocobolo, Western red Cedar


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Everyone's different in their opinion on size of a stopper. If you plan to sell them, make them that size or smaller, but also do a few bigger. You never know who likes what. :blink: Also try to do some with more of a bead (convex) shape versus cove (concave) shape body, agian to appeal to the largest number of people.
> 
> By the way, they're looking nice. Love me some cocobolo and bocote, especially the smell of the bocote. :yes:
> 
> Also RIchard, did you ever see the reply about that finish I use?



Yes I think, You mentioned the mixture but I don't remember if you told me the amounts. These are finished with wipe on poly.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a link to the finish...i'm not mixing it up myself. 

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/
I've tried all his finishes and like different ones for different things. They apply very easy and are rather forgiving as you learn how best to apply them. I had been getting these from my local Woodcraft store, but decided to order directly from the source and Michael seems like a very nice fellow. Sent me several e-mails and allowed me to change my order (add a bottle) without payment up front...just mail me a check was all he said.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Here's a link to the finish...i'm not mixing it up myself.
> 
> http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/
> I've tried all his finishes and like different ones for different things. They apply very easy and are rather forgiving as you learn how best to apply them. I had been getting these from my local Woodcraft store, but decided to order directly from the source and Michael seems like a very nice fellow. Sent me several e-mails and allowed me to change my order (add a bottle) without payment up front...just mail me a check was all he said.


Thanks Sawdust I know I didn't see that link last time. I appreciate it You did say you liked the Walnut oil, Canuba wax and shellac mix right?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes. It's great for pens and stoppers. I usually apply a coat, crank up the speed and burnish with dry paper towel and then repeat. The high build is also nice and then I like the oil/ wax one for bowls. Try one out, I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I'm not a wine drinker so I don't know what to look for but I did get a few comments that they are to big. I thought they were proportionately right. I used less then a full Bottle stopper blank so I'm a little confused on the size thing.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.


i know what you mean. im not a vino drinker either, but some how got nudged into maken wine barrel furniture. what the hell, if it bring in some cash!!!


----------

